# necromunda gang building - a first try to sculpt



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

So, trying to do 2 things in the same time (learning how to sculpt a mini, and creating a house of esher gang for Necromunda) I thought that the better way to accomplish them both, would be to try and make the gang from scratch by sculpting it. I did so, as I think that by sculpting 9-12 minis, will be a good practice for me, and this way I will learn a lot of tricks in this fantastic art! 
so here is the first girl, Claudia. She is a black lady, wearing some tights, boots, an extra short top, and positioned in a mabo (the position the horse rider has) holding her pistol with both hands in front of her. Ok, this is what I want to accieve. We 'll see how this goes! what I know is that the armature was wrong (I found it afterwards) as her butt went too big, but I continue sculpting her, as I learn a lot of things by doing it, and I think the second one will be better in this point!
(as all girls belonging to the "House Esher" aren't know for their shyness, I thought she should be a little naked.. something like the catwoman)


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

For a first attempt this is pretty good stuff and I think you should be chuffed.

Hopefully somebody with experience in sculpting will pop in and be able to offer some advice.

Had to chuckle a bit when you said her butt was too big when in fact she has developed a full on boooty.

Keep at it.

( I really must comment on your Orks at some point, sorry I have not yet.)


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I think you need to tighten up that butt on her, looks way to saggy


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

I just finished the underpinning on her hands. Then, I fixed her butt a little, as well as her belt too. I also made her wear some cutoffs. Haven't finished with the cloth as it needs some stripes to seem real (or however you call them in english).


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The cut-offs, boots . . . Starting to look . . . Lara croft: Gang Escher.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

This looks great mate. i always admire those that can sculpt properly. One day i'll learn 

Keep it up

Rev


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

thank you guys for your kind comments. 
Well Lara Croft?? nope.. Claudia Croft.. Her sista!


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

some progress... I shall admit that I found it too difficult to sculpt the head. I cannot say it"s the best result I could get, but for my first time I am happy with it. (I was afraid of not accieving to get something that will look like a head). What remain are the weapons, as well as correcting some details, and then it will be ready for painting. Again sorry for all those dirts on the mini (black green and white things) but I cannot help it. I hope after the painting it won't look as bad as now.. hehe!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

man some props to you for attempting this ive tried scuplting heads before and let me say it is Flipping hard.. like super hard so yeah what you have achieved isnt to bad at all..

im the kinda guy though that would be like... she has a bandana over her mouth 

easier! the hair looks a bit dready.. if thats what you were going for awesome! if not.. maybe put the hair on as one large piece of putty. then using your knife like tool cut lines into it to create the hair.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, nice job on the sculpting. If you're making this entire group out of scratch, are you building a mold or will you be custom making all of them?

Very nice work though.


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

so there comes the WIP of the second girl - Nadine (The first girl will be shown ready and painted in the future). It needs a lot of work, but I think I am in a good way! What do you think?


----------

